# Removing Algae From Inside Rena Xp Hoses



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

how can i remove the algae from the inner part of the hose? this is about 5 years old unfortunately and i rather not drop $25 on new ones since i have to buy a new quick disconnect for the xp3 thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I just buy new 5/8" vinyl hose when it gets dirty, it only costs a few bucks to replace em... I'm sure you could try to soak the ones you have in bleach or vinegar and then try to run water through them, but I don't know how clean that will get them.


----------

